
Importing Actual 3D Models from Google Maps - Lithy
https://blog.exppad.com/article/importing-actual-3d-models-from-google-maps
======
DanAtC
There’s an attempt at reverse engineering the protobuf here:
[https://github.com/retroplasma/earth-reverse-
engineering/blo...](https://github.com/retroplasma/earth-reverse-
engineering/blob/master/README.md)

~~~
Lithy
Nice, I was not aware of it, I'll have a look at this :) I updated the README
of my tool to link to this:
[https://github.com/eliemichel/MapsModelsImporter](https://github.com/eliemichel/MapsModelsImporter)

